# Sleeping on stomach during 2ww - is it ok?



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Bit last to be asking since I've already started my 2ww but is it ok to sleep on your stomach during your 2ww?  I find it really hard to get to sleep in any other position but know that once I am asleep, I turn to my side or even onto my back.

Any advice please?

Thank you!
Tottie x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
I am no expert but really can't see that it will make any difference whatsoever. I know we feel quite fragile, but they really are quite protected in there. And besides, you never know, and cant help it, if you turn on your tummy during the night, so really, i wouldn't worry.
Best of luck.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Tottie 

I'm sure it's absolutely fine hun, there was a thread about this not long ago....i'll see if i can find it for you.

Found it!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107856.0

Here's the link to the 2ww testers thread too if you want to come and join everyone chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109831.75

Loads of luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a thought about this. I did wonder this too as I always sleep on my tummy or on my side/knee up.
I think it's probably pointless worrying though, as whatever you start doing when you fall asleep, when you are actually asleep, surely your body will just move into the position it wants to be in anyway, so I suppose there's not much we can do about it?  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks girls! I didn't suppose it could make any difference but suddenly thought I should ask your advice. As Angie says, my body will just do as it wants when I am asleep!

Good luck to you all.
Love Tottie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You had quite a few replies to your same question on Peer Support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110413.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

